# random funny cubing pic of my cat (Maximo)



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

ok, i took this pic about 20min ago, and it was JUST at the right time...
I want to see what captions you guys come up with for it!
(2x2 is using ortega btw)
(btw#2: 3x3 is Type a 1st model, and 2x2 is eastsheen with 3x3 stickers)





lol, i made it my avatar!
<^<^<^<^^<<

OThers ideas that i did:
cmhardw





blade740:





Edward:





IamWEB:


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 13, 2009)

what kind of 2x2 is that?


----------



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> what kind of 2x2 is that?



eastsheen..it had pictures for stickers, and i don't have 2x2 stickers, so I used 3x3 stickers for it...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

i didn't realize the huge furry ball im looking at is a cat at first :fp

i thought it was a combination of snake and cat for a moment.


----------



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

hey, is anyone going to ad a caption?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2009)

"OH RELAY?!!?!"

"NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!" (2x2x2 DNF on a BLD relay)


----------



## blade740 (Nov 13, 2009)

ROAR BY FOUR


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2009)

WTF I CAN SOLVE 3X3 BUT NOT 2X2!!!!!!


----------



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

You guys, like this:


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> You guys, like this:



Who has the time to go through and edit cat pictures? Its much better to just make a post.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2009)

fundash said:


> You guys, like this:



Only suggestion is to use even more "icanhascheezburger" style language, and it's great


----------



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

fine, i shall edit them into the first post...
myself


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2009)

Edward said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > You guys, like this:
> ...



Dude, that sounded too harsh.


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...



Not meaning to be harsh. I'm just saying.

And I have no better way to word it.


----------



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

i made them, you like?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2009)

*Is opening a wormhole to conceal the unfinished 2x2x2*

---

"So what if I can't solve a 2x2x2; you wanna make something of it?"

---

"It's not that I can't... it's just that... 2x2x2 bores me is all! *Yawn*

---

"If I eat it, no one will see it unsolved. Tee hee."

---

"Back off fundash, I can has ur cubes!!!"

---

"Who you callin fluffy?"

---

"WRs ARE MINE."

---

EDIT: "Imma firin mah- oops my laser tank's on E."

---

AT FIRST I WAS LIKE

"Smile and wave boys, smile and wave."

BUT THEN I learnt me an algo.

---

"I need to learn pawtricks."


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2009)

I PEELDZED TEH STICKIES LOL!!1!


----------



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I PEELDZED TEH STICKIES LOL!!1!



NOO!!! MY CAT IZNT A STICKERPEELER!!


----------



## fundash (Nov 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *Is opening a wormhole to conceal the unfinished 2x2x2*
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



WHOA!!
Ifyour going to have that many ideas, you need to make them by yourself!

EDIT: OPPS!! DOUBLEPOST..sorry,forgot to edit...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

lol it reminds me of this thread:

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=15228


----------



## Caedus (Nov 13, 2009)

Lol at the snake in the void cube. I've gotta get some pictures of my two kittens playing with my cubes


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe I'll drop a 1x1 in the fish tank...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2009)

"I'm tired and wish you would get these cubes and that camera out of my face so I can sleep."


----------



## fundash (Nov 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> "I'm tired and wish you would get these cubes and that camera out of my face so I can sleep."



no, he had just woken up, he had no intention of going to sleep..in fact, he got up and started a high-speed chase with my other cat Molly...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

fundash said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > "I'm tired and wish you would get these cubes and that camera out of my face so I can sleep."
> ...



"I have just woken up and wish you would get these cubes and that camera out of my face so I can go about my day."


----------



## fundash (Nov 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



naw, he was playing around and having fun with them!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 14, 2009)

AHH it's too late.
I just got the biggest fright from your cat.
I thought it's mouth was its face, kinda, and its head was like where its head is, but i didnt see its eyes or nose so i thought they were like, in its mouth, the tongue was like a long deformed nose and the dark patches either side were eyes.. I dunno if you can see it.. it looks pretty deformed.

Urgh, I finally worked it out.
I wondered why no one commented on how weird your cat looks.
doh.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> AHH it's too late.
> I just got the biggest fright from your cat.
> I thought it's mouth was its face, kinda, and its head was like where its head is, but i didnt see its eyes or nose so i thought they were like, in its mouth, the tongue was like a long deformed nose and the dark patches either side were eyes.. I dunno if you can see it.. it looks pretty deformed.
> 
> ...



i did.


----------

